

HelloFax (YC W11): With 51K Installs, We’re The Top Google Drive App - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/hellofax-with-51k-installs-were-king-of-google-drive-apps/

======
sgrove
And I still can't figure out how to fax/e-sign directly from my google docs
folder, my main use case. I hope to see this soon :)

And congrats guys, you're killing it!

~~~
joelandren
Only uploaded files are currently supported. Google Doc functionality in the
works.

------
Aloisius
People still fax things?

~~~
camz
anyone that's done business with a fortune 500 company or the government is
going to rely on fax like it's their lifeboat in a river of turds.

